# Hola from Spain



## Paloma (Jan 13, 2009)

Am very pleased to join and look forward to makeing a positive contribution.

the forum looks great!

My wife and i have recently aquired a Spanish pure breed, male aged 7. 

He is a bit of a handfull, runs off whenver we come near for starters! so we were hoping to find a bit of advise on forum.


Thanks

Kevo...


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

hey welcome to the forum!! 
hope you can find any advise you may possibly need on here!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey welcome to the forum 

Hope you enjoy your stay here

Regards


----------



## Riding in Spain (Jan 5, 2009)

Hola Paloma,

Where in Spain are you? I am on the Costa del Sol near Estepona and Sotogrande. Would be happy to help if you are close. Here's a photo of my PRE, Orion XVI.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I went to Spain about 4 years back. It was beautiful!! I really want to go back someday. We went to Madrid, Seville, Granada, Fuengirola and a couple of other places that I can't remember off of the top of my head. 

Also, Riding In Spain, are you near Fuengirola? I thought I rememberd that being called Costa Del Sol?


----------



## Paloma (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes!

I live in the costa del sol, near Alhaurin el grande.

orion is magnifecent! would love to visit you soon

thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I've always wanted to go to Spain. Spanish horses are so beautiful!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

hola! Bienvenido al foro de caballo! ... did i say that right?? haha 

well anyways welcome to the forum, you'll find loads of helpful information on here :]


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome and ride the ride


----------

